# Anybody flashed their Verizon GN to another carrier?



## SocialReject (Mar 31, 2012)

Some say it's not possible but I've seen one flashed to a CDMA carrier.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Are there other carriers internationally that have CDMA? Verizon & Sprint use different CDMA bands, so that's impossible. The only way I could see this as being feasible, is if a third-party carrier uses Verizons network.


----------



## SocialReject (Mar 31, 2012)

I meant like MetroPCS, Cricket, etc.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

SocialReject said:


> I meant like MetroPCS, Cricket, etc.


I think cricket uses sprints network & I'm not sure about MetroPCS.

Edit: after some research, it looks like metro uses their own frequencies & is completely separate from any other carrier.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Are there other carriers internationally that have CDMA? Verizon & Sprint use different CDMA bands, so that's impossible. The only way I could see this as being feasible, is if a third-party carrier uses Verizons network.


verizon and sprint both use the same band for cdma, only lte is different

you can flash sprint phones to verizon and vise versa, i have seen verizon phones on boost/virgin mobile(sprint) and i have seen sprint phones on verizon prepaid, cricket and metropcs also work, cricket being one of the most common people flash their cdma phones to

tbh i dont understand why people flash their phones, id rather use prepaid gsm just because its cheaper and its easier, no worry about losing features like the downloading apps and not being able to send mms, and not being able to watch youtube videos


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Are there other carriers internationally that have CDMA? Verizon & Sprint use different CDMA bands, so that's impossible. The only way I could see this as being feasible, is if a third-party carrier uses Verizons network.


While the companies use different frequencies, the radio is fully compatible with both sets. That is why Sprint is able to roam on Verizon networks (for free BTW). I assume, although I havent ever seen it, that Verizon is also able to roam on Sprint network. That is, if Sprint ever managed to have cell service somewhere Verizon doesnt.

The GSM Galaxy Nexus and CDMA Galaxy Nexus are different and "cannot" be flashed to each other. Even the hardware in the phone has a different layout. However, it is actually possible to get a CDMA phone working on a GSM network such as ATT if you have the proper knowledge and equipment. I have seen it done before with an EVO 3D on ATT's GSM network.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I did not know that about VZW & Sprint. Thanks for correcting me guys!

Although... I am wondering why a third of the time, when I talk to someone on Sprint (while I was on VZW), the call would get dropped. Really, really bad call drop rates on Sprints end...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> The GSM Galaxy Nexus and CDMA Galaxy Nexus are different and "cannot" be flashed to each other. Even the hardware in the phone has a different layout. However, it is actually possible to get a CDMA phone working on a GSM network such as ATT if you have the proper knowledge and equipment. I have seen it done before with an EVO 3D on ATT's GSM network.


They have to be world phones, i.e. they have to have GSM radios also. The rezound was a fairly popular phone to be taken to ATT.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone know if a Verizon Gnex could be used on a straight talk plan? I know that you have the choice of which carrier you get service from (AT&T, Verizon, or Tmobile) I just wasn't sure if it would work.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> They have to be world phones, i.e. they have to have GSM radios also. The rezound was a fairly popular phone to be taken to ATT.


Nearly every HTC phone is a "world" phone in disguise based on the modem chipsets put into them. Some might require flashing different radio software (easier said than done unless you know what you're doing), others like the rezound just required swapping out the sim card.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> Nearly every HTC phone is a "world" phone in disguise based on the modem chipsets put into them. Some might require flashing different radio software (easier said than done unless you know what you're doing), others like the rezound just required swapping out the sim card.


The Rezound also required some tweaking I believe. Certain ROMs were needed for full data working correctly.!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, that's true about OS needing a little modification to get data working past wcdma


----------

